# Newbie Lab results waiting on return call from Dr please help!



## AmyR (Mar 9, 2011)

I am waiting on a call back from my doctor so I hope someone can help me get my ducks in a row and not turn into a crying mush over this.
I have been symptomatic of Hypo for years but they always said everything was "normal" I've been more proactive lately. Last week at my appt I mentioned my last lab results being normal but very low (Free T4 was 0.8 with range of .08-1.8 don't remember my TSH/T3 from then) and that I had all the symptoms most noticeably now is sever fatigue and rapid weight gain despite no change in diet. So he agreed to retest and said that if the results came back in the same low/normal range he'd start me on something. Well the nurse just called back...
TSH 3.840 (range 0.3-4.0)
Free T4 0.82 (range 0.8-1.8)
B12 866 (range 157-1059)
Am Cort 16 (range 4-23)

And then she said they were all fine and he wasn't going to start me on anything...and then I cried and cried...:sad0049:and cried. To me those numbers say something is not right with my thyroid and I need help. I'm so tired and irritable and just do not feel good at all. It's affecting my whole life and that of my 7 year old son who can't go to the park AGAIN today cause mommy is so tired/hurting. 
Any thoughts?


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

You poor girl! You are hypothyroid and you should look into finding another doctor who will do the proper tests and treat you.

Your TSH is higher than most people would feel well with (it should be lower), and your FT4 is scraping the bottom of the barrel. You really need to get a FT3 to see the whole picture of your thyroid function. Did he/she not run a FT3? Or any antibodies?

Find another doctor who is knowledgable with thyroid disease. Or, make an appointment with this one, get the other important tests done and speak to him about a trial of thyroid replacement. You really need to see what that FT3 is doing first.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

AmyR said:


> I am waiting on a call back from my doctor so I hope someone can help me get my ducks in a row and not turn into a crying mush over this.
> I have been symptomatic of Hypo for years but they always said everything was "normal" I've been more proactive lately. Last week at my appt I mentioned my last lab results being normal but very low (Free T4 was 0.8 with range of .08-1.8 don't remember my TSH/T3 from then) and that I had all the symptoms most noticeably now is sever fatigue and rapid weight gain despite no change in diet. So he agreed to retest and said that if the results came back in the same low/normal range he'd start me on something. Well the nurse just called back...
> TSH 3.840 (range 0.3-4.0)
> Free T4 0.82 (range 0.8-1.8)
> ...


Welcome AmyR!! I do have thoughts. That doctor is a sadist. Not to mention that he did not run your FREE T3 which is your active hormone which you need for energy, healing, peace of mind and good cognition.

Please find another doctor. Your TSH is also way too high. AACE recommends 0.3 to 3.0 as the range for TSH but many are ascribing to the idea of 2.0 being the top of the range and to be honest, most of us feel best w/TSH @ 1.0 or less and the FREE T3 @ about 75% in the range given by your lab.

So, you do need the FREE T3 test, you do need a better doctor and I don't want to overwhelm you but antibodies' tests are very important.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Your FT4 converts to FT3. You have no FT4 to speak of. This is a disaster. You must feel like caving in. I don't know how you had the energy to type your post!

Here is info on understanding the FT4 and FT3 etc..

Understanding thyroid lab tests.....http://www.amarillomed.com/howto/#Thyroid

Glad to have you here but sad for the reason!


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

I agree with both McKenna and Andros. You are hypo. I felt only 80% well when I got my TSH down to 2.02. I feel much better now with my TSH below 1. My labs follows the latest recommendations with 3.0 as their max and you are above it.

You need to start on a Synthroid or Levothyroxine as a first step and see how you feel.

When you talk to the doctor use the arguement of many labs changing to the 3.0 max and you are above that and that your T4 is sitting on the bottom. I try to fight one battle at a time when I am trying to get something with doctors. Although I think you need FT3 and antibodies run, my emphasis and fight right now would be for a trial of T4 medication. You need to be feeling well.


----------



## AmyR (Mar 9, 2011)

@ McKenna & Andros

Thank y'all ever so much. Yes I had seen where the AACE had lowered the TSH levels years ago. And I read around here some after my post and felt assured I was right. Andros when you said you wondered how I managed to type my post I'm telling you it's been rough...and these have been my levels for over 2 years. He only agreed to recheck them b/c I gained over 20lbs since Christmas & told him how I just can not get out of bed.

Anyway I'm crying again this morning but from JOY! His nurse called about an hour ago and said he called me in Synthroid 1.25. I asked what he said and she said nothing just called it in. I told her to let him know I will be looking for a Endo.

Now...I'm DESPERATE can I go ahead and start the Synthroid or do I NEED to wait until I can get in with and Endo...which could be weeks b/c we only have 2 in my area...and I really don't want to wait...it's gonna take all I have not to down the whole bottle (of course I wouldn't but ya know I'm soooo ready to feel better!) I'm headed to the pharm now and I'll check back before I take one, if I haven't heard from anyone I'm gonna go ahead and start it and hope that the labs I have will at least be enough to get an Endo to take me seriously b/c I NEED some help

Thanks again for the confirmation on my feelings I feel so much better just knowing I'm not imagining it all!!!

I just saw your post Northernlite thanks and per your words I will start the synthroid and just get on the ball with a new doc for this...Thank you!


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

> His nurse called about an hour ago and said he called me in Synthroid 1.25.


Do you mean 125 mcg? If so, IMO that is a large starting dose. Most people start with 25 - 50 mcg and slowly work up. Can you go in and speak with the doctor directly? And request the proper testing?


----------



## AmyR (Mar 9, 2011)

McKenna said:


> Do you mean 125 mcg? If so, IMO that is a large starting dose. Most people start with 25 - 50 mcg and slowly work up. Can you go in and speak with the doctor directly? And request the proper testing?


yes it's Levothyroxine 125mcg...so that's a high dose? They are small pills but I could cut them in half for a few days then go up?
no he's being a chicken sh!t apparently & is only going through his nurse:anim_08: b/c I left word for HIM to call me ASAP when they called yesterday and said my levels were normal. But the nurse called me back this morning & said he had no comment other than to just call me in the meds. I'm working on getting and Endo appt but it looks like it's gonna be a month or more before I can get a new pt appt.

I'm conflicted on what to do now...but as I said before I am so, so desperate I just don't think I can wait a month or more knowing I have a script right here ya know? think I'll go with half...so that's 62.5mcg and see how things go, I'll be around to let everyone know. Wish me luck & Thanks again for all the help you guys rock! hugs3


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

AmyR said:


> @ McKenna & Andros
> 
> Thank y'all ever so much. Yes I had seen where the AACE had lowered the TSH levels years ago. And I read around here some after my post and felt assured I was right. Andros when you said you wondered how I managed to type my post I'm telling you it's been rough...and these have been my levels for over 2 years. He only agreed to recheck them b/c I gained over 20lbs since Christmas & told him how I just can not get out of bed.
> 
> ...


I believe you should go ahead and start your Synthroid as the lack of thyroxine also affects your thinking which you really need right now so you can advocate for yourself. Besides, it takes 8 weeks for the T4 (Synthroid) to build up in your system.

But the main reason is the endo should run antibodies' tests and such. This will confirm what is going on. You can be confident in that.

I know your tears! It is good to be validated. I am looking forward to even more validation on your behalf.

Here are suggestions for thyroid...............

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Make sure you get copies of all your labs. It would be prudent to start a folder so you can track your progress.


----------



## AmyR (Mar 9, 2011)

Andros said:


> I believe you should go ahead and start your Synthroid as the lack of thyroxine also affects your thinking which you really need right now so you can advocate for yourself. Besides, it takes 8 weeks for the T4 (Synthroid) to build up in your system.
> 
> But the main reason is the endo should run antibodies' tests and such. This will confirm what is going on. You can be confident in that.
> 
> ...


Thanks for understanding my tears...I have felt so bad for so long that my son pretty much can tell you that mommy is just too tired to do anything anymore :sad0049: it's not fair to either of us!!!

So...will starting this affect the other tests/antibodies stuff that the endo will do? I know so many questions...I can't thank y'all enough though...2 years, 2 f'ing years wasted feeling like death, I just can't wrap my head around the stupidity and negligence!!!


----------



## AmyR (Mar 9, 2011)

I wanted to say Thanks again for all the help & kind words! (and just so ya know there IS a question at the end LOL) It makes me wonder just WHY doctors are so hell bent on not helping or sometimes not letting us get a better quality of life? I mean just imagine what just the group of people here could do :anim_26: if we weren't so sick, tired, and made to feel like crazy people when we KNOW there is something wrong with OUR bodies. 
I know just for me, I could be doing more things with my son and his home schooling education would be TONS better if I just had the energy to make it through a whole school day. I'm biased but, just on his own merits I've got a child that is really going somewhere...give him a mother that can teach him the way she wants to, has always dreamed of and I just might have the future President or something even better on my hands ya know!!
So Thanks again for helping me feel validated enough to make something happen!

Yesterday I took half of 125mcg...I kinda know it was just me wanting to feel better but for about an hour I thought I didn't feel sooo drained...but then I ate lunch and it was all over. I promptly fell asleep & still was in bed by 9pm. I did however sleep better. I am an up every 2hrs. person b/c my hips hurt so much...I only got up one time to use the bathroom and that is great!

Day 2: I kinda was actually kinda happy to wake up b/c it meant I could take my pill (and I am NOT a morning person). I decided to take the hole 125mcg today. After reading here and talking with some friends/family on synthroid I believe even more now that although we have a lot of the same problems/symptoms, the numbers mean a whole different thing to each of us. While my doc and others might look at my numbers and say they aren't THAT bad. I know that I've felt something was off for most of my life and thinking back now I can pin point when my thyroid REALLY took a nose dive and the fatigue/pain went through the roofsad0049: 2 years ago April 1st when my Dad died & husband got laid off @ the same time, then 2 more deaths to follow & husband out of work for 1 1/2yr...I think that was just the right amount of stress for my body to say a big F*you!:anim_55 so FOR ME those numbers mean I am now one sick puppy!

So now a question...about how long should it really take for me to start feeling _Something_? I know it's different for everybody but can it be as soon as a few days or should I try to calm myself cause it's gonna be a few weeks?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

AmyR said:


> Thanks for understanding my tears...I have felt so bad for so long that my son pretty much can tell you that mommy is just too tired to do anything anymore :sad0049: it's not fair to either of us!!!
> 
> So...will starting this affect the other tests/antibodies stuff that the endo will do? I know so many questions...I can't thank y'all enough though...2 years, 2 f'ing years wasted feeling like death, I just can't wrap my head around the stupidity and negligence!!!


I am glad you are starting w/half a dose. I meant to tell you that I could not quite read that dosage amount. LOL!! That is why it is good to have many posters keeping an eye out as McKenna has so kindly done.

You know what; get the appt. with the endo and tell the nurse to ask him/her if they want you to continue the Synthroid or stop it. That is what I would do.

Oh, honey bunny! We know "tears" around here big-time. Mostly due to condescending doctors.


----------

